# Delonghi Vintage Icona - can't stop the water



## rshd301 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new here although I've had my Delonghi a few years. I'm not up with all the technical jargon so if you can assist, please go easy









I've been having a few issues lately with water coming through the filter as soon as the boiler starts heating up. So much so that by the time I have my milk frothed for a cappuccino, my cup is a quarter full of coffee.

I've taken apart what I can and cleaned it all. The machine's only used at weekends so not a lot of use in its 2 odd years. Our water is medium to soft.

Is there a valve somewhere that perhaps is stuck slightly open?

Thanks in advance.

Neil


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Have you ever descaled it ??? Chances are if something isn't dead it's just stuck with scale ... I would firstly descale it a couple of times and see ... Then take apart and look for solenoids to clean or replace


----------



## rshd301 (Jan 2, 2016)

Brilliant. That seems to have sorted the problem. Thanks


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Yay ... 42 years and I finally got something right, I am on a roll


----------



## MarkII (May 12, 2015)

I have a different problem on this machine. Drips of water came out from the frother while warm-up. What could probably the problem?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

MarkII said:


> I have a different problem on this machine. Drips of water came out from the frother while warm-up. What could probably the problem?


Leaky steam valve, or...... Scale (yes it clogs up the steam valve too). Again a good descale may fix it.


----------



## MarkII (May 12, 2015)

I did descale it last week but maybe not enough to get rid all of them. BTW, put a tablet into 1L tank water and run/drain the water should enough?


----------



## billybizarre (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi MarkII - did you ever fix the drip? Seems like I have the same problem with mine.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mix / dissolve the de-scaler, run machine until it starts to come through then turn off machine. Leave to soak as per instructions in manual or on de-scaler. Then drain and flush with fresh water several times.


----------

